# what do you charge for candy paint jobs?



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

so this kid emails me and has a 2005 impala he wants candy brandywine, i told him ill do the whole car, start to finish, all jambs under the hood and the trunk for 3500$ out the door including wetsanding and buffing.

so he writes back and says that he can get ALL the material in house of kolor for under 1000$ and that 2500$ is not a good deal for my labor. which would include removing all parts, prepping, painting, wetsanding and buffing and putting the car all back together and detailing it before delivery


so i told him give me 1500$ and i gave him a exact list of what he needs to order and ill do it for him still.


im just wondering if im charging too much or is this another cheap ass that i shouldnt even bother with??

i mean shit my homie just got his 06 charger ppg candy apple red and paid i think close to 5000 or more for all of that same shit.


----------



## wallace pardo (Jun 19, 2009)

bull shit i run a shop know tell him also bring sand paper and tape o yea while your at factor in lights and water and when he brings all that back from house of kolor give him the price again because lets face it if u want to play with the big boys pay with them also in la $4500 for cheep $8500 and above dont play your self and end up painting his car 4 FREE FREE FREE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

5k no les and ill be paying some one ekse to spray a candy solid. i wont even bother with that.

honestly i woulda toldem it was 3500 for all now that you come with your BS " you can get this n that for cheap" its 4500 and if you ask again 5k.... 

if they dont like it they can go else where easy as that. 

think about it whats it gona take you?

1.5 weeks? minus lights electric water your expensive ass equipment etc... a small fraction of that and it adds up.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i already wrote back to him and told him forget it. im not going to get myself into a penny pincher and get stuck doing it for close to nothing


appreciate the help homies!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Jan 22 2010, 08:47 PM~16380319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a Good Idea, the more complaints the more the cost!!! Lmao! :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2010, 01:34 PM~16385937
> *I think that's pretty reasonable, People just don't realize ALL the WORK involved in doing a paint job, especially if they are wanting to change the color and/or use Custom paints like HoK. I could see myself charging that much if I were to a job like that and I wouldn't mind paying that much if I were to have some one do it for me.  :biggrin:
> That's a Good Idea, the more complaints the more the cost!!! Lmao!  :cheesy:
> *


true, and the last thing you need is to be a novice or start off with some gripey ass customers that paid a bargain price and still complain


they usually are the ones that do so anyway


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 24 2010, 12:51 AM~16391422
> *true, and the last thing you need is to be a novice or start off with some gripey ass customers that paid a bargain price and still complain
> they usually are the ones that do so anyway
> *



Yeah you got that right! You give em a steal on the price and then they walk all over you. People always want something for nothing, but then act like they don't know "You get what you PAY for!!!" :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

I FIND THE ONES WHOLE TRY AND NICKEL AND DIME YOU IN THE BEGINNING ARE USUALLY THE CRY BABYS THAT SHOW UP EVERYOTHER DAY POUTING AND PICKING THINGS APART AND COMPLAINING ANYWAYS... WHEN PEOPLE WANNA ROLL WITH THE BIG DOGS THEN THEY GOTTA PAY..HAVING A CUSTOM SHOP I KNOW CAUSE IT SEEMS LIKE THESE FOOLS SHOW UP ATLEAST ONCE OR TWICE A MONTH AND I STICK TO MY PRICES AND DONT BUDGE... IF THE BODY IS PRETTY CLEAN THEN I TRY AND GET AROUND 4K AND UP.. DEPENDING IF IM DOINGS GRAPHICS OR MURALS,THEN THE PRICE GOES UP.. GOOD LUCK HOMIE, AND STICK TO YOUR PRICES,(THEY WILL COME BACK IF THEY WANT IT BAD ENUF)

IF THEY RUN TO MCDONALDS OR TO THE LIQUOR STORE AND BY A MCBEER, THEN THEY DONT NEGOTIATE THE PRICE?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya i thought about it and figured after it was completed he would try to complain about something, and the fact that i do all my work right now out of the building i work for but pay the boss on the side that if i had someone trying to complain get mad he could get in trouble for letting me do the shit there and ruin my sidejobs anyway.

can't wait til spring to finish building my home made booth at my pops house in the garage, just gotta get lights and fans and its pretty much done!

thanks guys, your all right, im not budging on my prices ive got 10 other people that have called me on side jobs in the past few days alone and some of them arent worried on the price they just want it done right, id rather go with them then some one trying to penny pick me and then complain....

appreciate it homies!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

NEVER COMPROMISE QUALITY!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 24 2010, 09:57 PM~16399056
> *NEVER COMPROMISE QUALITY!
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 22 2010, 09:47 PM~16380319
> *so this kid emails me and has a 2005 impala he wants candy brandywine, i told him ill do the whole car, start to finish, all jambs under the hood and the trunk for 3500$ out the door including wetsanding and buffing.
> 
> so he writes back and says that he can get ALL the material in house of kolor for under 1000$ and that 2500$ is not a good deal for my labor. which would include removing all parts, prepping, painting, wetsanding and buffing and putting the car all back together and detailing it before delivery
> ...


shit your under charging homie, stick to your original price, if he dont like it he can go else where.. $3500 for for full candy jambs and all is a good price


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

I just tell them i can get the candy "made"(high metallic 2-stage) and its 3500 no jambs thats me supplying everything.......I break the shit down quick...i will do it for x,..but are you gonna supply the thinner, tape, solvent, reduce, tack rags, basecoat..etc.. thats how I do it. Shoot a little high and supply materials. I use leftover GM bases for a lot of my candies.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

i've paid more than 3 grand on materials alone so far.....factor in if I had a "shop" do mine and I could have easily paid over 10 grand.....got an easy 5 grand into my frame alone.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

ive spet over 4k o jsut my paint materials not includig sandpaper,tape,thinner,paper,etc and i still have prolly another 1500-2k to spend more candy and clear.

for a job like im doing on my own car, i wouldnt do it for no less than 10k


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

3500 is damn good price 4 candy where you at :nicoderm:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

south burbs of chicago. get at me!!!


----------



## FANTASY (Feb 8, 2010)

hey bro i need a honest guy to work on my 1963 impala, are you up and running already i live in chicago.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 22 2010, 09:47 PM~16380319
> *so this kid emails me and has a 2005 impala he wants candy brandywine, i told him ill do the whole car, start to finish, all jambs under the hood and the trunk for 3500$ out the door including wetsanding and buffing.
> 
> so he writes back and says that he can get ALL the material in house of kolor for under 1000$ and that 2500$ is not a good deal for my labor. which would include removing all parts, prepping, painting, wetsanding and buffing and putting the car all back together and detailing it before delivery
> ...


IN MY OPINION, IF A FOOL CAN'T EVEN SHOW UP IN PERSON TO SHOW YOU THE CAR OR PICS OF IT. HE IS BLOWING SMOKE UP YOUR ASS. I WOULD TELL HIM TO BUY ALL THE MATERIALS AND GO TO HARBOR FRIEGHT TO BUY A PAINT GUN AND DO IT YOURSELF. BECAUSE, I DON'T NEED YOUR BUSINESS. TRUST ME, IN THE END YOU WILL BE GLAD HE WENT AWAY. IF HE IS BITCHING NOW HE WILL BE BITCHING LATER.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't let no one put a price tag on YOUR work homie! Thats why it's called custom. If they dont think its worth it then why are they talking to you, let them kick rocks down to the next shop see if the quality is there. I have the same problem constantly since I live right on the border. I'm by my self. There's always someone that charges less but they usually got workers that come from the other side, and work for less than nothing. They usually come back to see how much I charge to fix (redoo) what the others did (messed up)! Which I don't or I charged them more than what I was in the first place!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16553481
> *Don't let no one put a price tag on YOUR work homie! Thats why it's called custom. If they dont think its worth it then why are they talking to you, let them kick rocks down to the next shop see if the quality is there. I have the same problem constantly since I live right on the border. I'm by my self. There's always someone that charges less but they usually got workers that come from the other side, and work for less than nothing. They usually come back to see how much I charge to fix (redoo) what the others did (messed up)! Which I don't or I charged them more than what I was in the first place!!    :biggrin:
> *


 simoon i feel you on the DONT let ppl put a price on your work. well put homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont think a solid color kandy, no patterns should run more than 2500-3500. ive gotten 2 cars painted with hok material one was 3200 and one was 2700 with a new windsheild. that included under hood/trunk and jambs and it was a straight kandy not some of that other shit people be callin kandy


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2010, 02:36 PM~16562606
> *i dont think a solid color kandy, no patterns should run more than 2500-3500. ive gotten 2 cars painted with hok material one was 3200 and one was 2700 with a new windsheild.  that included under hood/trunk and jambs and it was a straight kandy not some of that other shit people be callin kandy
> *


Lets see that 25-35 hundred paintjobs, that's dirt cheap? I spent an eazy 1500 on just hok not includin primer and all! 1500 for labor! Hell no!! Not worth the headaches!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

i'll be doing a candy this summer for my cousin for 1300. only thing is he buys all the paint, material, and supplies. and he will be helping with the body work and helper shit. so he's getting his moneys worth, but also learning something and doing alot of his own work in the process. anyone other then that would be 4000 no negotiating.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

glad everyone likes the thread but ya i will go no lower than 3500 and when i start getting patterns down and get the hang of candy i will be charging more


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 9 2010, 05:52 PM~16563949
> *Lets see that 25-35 hundred paintjobs, that's dirt cheap? I spent an eazy 1500 on just hok not includin primer and all!  1500 for labor! Hell no!! Not worth the headaches!!!!!!!
> *


this one was 2700 with a new windsheild. they replaced the hood and front bumper and headlights (i took them the parts), took off the doors and trunk. and buffed it out. i added the patterns later, but this was a nice kandy job. the other car i dont have pics it was back in 1999....





































before...











it was a true kandy job, not some concentrate shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 9 2010, 07:30 PM~16565176
> *glad everyone likes the thread but ya i will go no lower than 3500 and when i start getting patterns down and get the hang of candy i will be charging more
> *


i see alot of kandys that look like shit. especially in my town. tiger stripes and dark spots around the door jambs its hard to find someone who can spray a NICE kandy, solid kandy. no patterns.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2010, 01:09 PM~16574461
> *i see alot of kandys that look like shit. especially in my town. tiger stripes and dark spots around the door jambs  its hard to find someone who  can spray a NICE kandy, solid kandy. no patterns.
> *


true dat..and still keep it light the way it was meant to be glowing where u pass it on the street and cant miss it.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2010, 05:06 PM~16574435
> *this one was 2700 with a new windsheild. they replaced the hood and front bumper and headlights (i took them the parts), took off the doors and trunk.  and buffed it out.  i added the patterns later, but this was a nice kandy job.  the other car i dont have pics it was back in 1999....
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice for 2700, id never do some shit like that for that cheap, ill pull the hood and trunk but if they want doors pulled i want another 500$ minimum that shits too much of a pain in the ass


----------

